# Pic of dog as promised



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's all good; no sadness today...She was a cutie. First pic: her in the snow Second: (my screensaver) Sleeping in the sun, she just woke up peeked out to say good morning. She had a short but good life: Better to have loved and lost, than to never have had at all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ADORABLE SJC! I have 3 Shi Tzus (sp?) Max, Eli, & Luke. They are the sweetest things and each has his own personality. I have to get a digital camera now, I am not good at new devices so I'm not sure I could use it. 
Who would have thought buying a Kindle would lead to so many purchases, cover, light, purses, camera!

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Linda; 3 babies to love; they sure are lovable at that.

Digital camera; I highly recommend the Kodak easyshare Z1012-IS It just made consumer reports best high zoom list: Best Buy sells for (I think) $249 I don't have that model but I am going to upgrade to it soon.

The easyshare series is so user-friendly. Here's the link: http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=12454&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=1634

Consumer reports link: http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/electronics-computers/cameras-photography/digital-cameras/point-shoot-digital-camera-ratings/ratings-overview.htm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What a sweetie!  And great pics--you obviously have great memories!!!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks SJC, I will check it out. I needed someone with knowledge about digital cameras to make a suggestion because I don't have a clue.

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Betsy.  I do have lots of memories and videos; tons of pics.  Yesterday was tough my 1st halloween without a dog in 23 years.  I've always had a pooch to pass out candy with me.  Sophia used to run to the door and get so excited to see the kids...she'd jump and run in circles.  Lots of good times...thanks.  Happy day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

SJC would you consider getting another baby or perhaps you aren't there yet? I lost a couple of babies & it is very painful... I cried on & off for 2 years after our black lab died. You never stop missing them.

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda:  I would love to but my husband won't let me.  I think my husband isn't over it yet and when he sees me so broken up, he thinks no more, that's it no more dogs.  I think he can't stand the loss, so in his mind if he doesn't get me a new one; he won't ever have to see it go.

His mind is very made up; I asked again yesterday even got the breeder info from the akc...but he is very firm in his "no" no more dogs, I'm done.  So, I guess we're done for now...maybe in good time...

Thanks for your concern.  I'll manage; life goes on...


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

so sorry SJC, my 14 year old companion passed last year - a hard thing. a new puppy how!  makes a difference, but not a replacement.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey dog...thanks buddy.  I'm adjusting.  It's just the lack of presence.  Real quiet and with the kids in college...let's just say; glad for the Kindle and the company of the forum.  I haven't slept a wink in a long time.  

I continue to work on my husband every day about a new pup.  I'll get to him yet...hopefully.  My sister wants to have everyone pitch in and get me one for Christmas; but I told her that if my husband really doesn't want a new dog, it wouldn't be fair to force one on him.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww, what a doll!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

SJC,

This is the dog my husband said we'd never have after losing Hank. Hang in there...you may get that new pup yet. It took me four years to convince my husband we needed another one and guess whose dog she is!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ohhh...how gorgeous!!  Look at those eyes.  What is her name?  Oh how pretty...look at her perfect tongue. Beautiful; I wish you many many happy years with her.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup, I may have to move out of my parents house and yet an apartment, just so I can get a kitten. They got my brother a kitten, but no, I can't find one for myself. Apparently, a family with more than two cats becomes a 'crazy cat family'. By my dad's reasoning.


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Ohhh...how gorgeous!! Look at those eyes. What is her name? Oh how pretty...look at her perfect tongue. Beautiful; I wish you many many happy years with her.


Thanks SJC, we're pretty much gone on her. She was a rescue dog and, for the two months the rescue owner searched for her owner, he just called her Corgi. We didn't want to confuse her so we just changed it a little to Corki. We mostly call her Cork, but she's also known as Corki Dork, Corki Doodle Do, Goofball, Big Ears, Moochy Pooch, Fuzzy Face, Sweetie Patootie and...well, you know how that goes.

I hope you get that new dog soon...everyone needs a little fuzzy buddy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the peeking over the table picture! As if she is really hiding...LOL

L


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love the peeking over the table picture! As if she is really hiding...LOL
> 
> L


Hard to hide those ears!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Isn't it funny how we call them a million different nicknames.  My first Lhasa Muffin...was Muffin-stuffin', Muffy-Muff, Mufster, pookie, and my second Lhasa Sophia-Loren...was Soph, munchkin pie, miss prim, little girl, girl, Missy

They really do make a house a home.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss sjc.  Hopefully you can convince DH soon.

I wanted a dog for a long time, and kept trying to talk my DH into it.  He kept saying "Maybe someday...".  Well, one day became "someday" when I just brought her home!  I am so bad!  My daughter and I picked out our dear Maddi (a gorgeous cocker spaniel puppy) and brought her home on President's Day a few years ago.  When my DH came home from work that night, there she was - just smiling up at him.  He said "Oh no...  what did you do?"  Now mind you, it didn't go over well at first - in fact he did not even talk to me for 2 days.  Then slowly she won him over!  She is his baby now to be sure (but she still loves me best - at least I tell myself that!).  When I took my daughter to college 2 years ago, I don't know how I would've survived the lonliness if not for my Maddi.

I'm not advocating surprising your hubby with a new dog - I am very fortunate mine came around.  But I sure hope yours softens a bit and realizes how much it would mean to you to have a new furbaby!  Good luck!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Colleen:  Thanks.  My neighbor did the same as you...but; she surprised DH with TWO puppies; they were sisters and she couldn't stand to break up the pair.  Yikes... That wouldn't go over too well in this house.


----------

